# Adobe Photoshop Tutorial



## FuXXz (23. August 2002)

Eine Frage hätte ich... gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial,Einführung,Lehrgang oder was sonst noch für Photoshop für absolute Anfänger ? Also nicht die gewöhnlichen Einführungen, die mir zeigen wie ich irgendwelche Dinge,Effekte,Schriften usw umsetze. Sondern wirklich eine Einführung von klein an, für absolute Anfänger, von ganz vorn, angefangen bei der Toolbar usw.

Oder bleibt mir da nur der Griff zu einem guten Buch? Wenn ja welches könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## stiffy (23. August 2002)

bei photoshop is n ganz tolles handbuch dabei, welches dich bestens in die grundlagen einführen sollte.

aber lass mich raten... dein handbuch wurde von deinem hund aufgefressen? lass ma was kreatives hörn ^^


----------



## Mythos007 (23. August 2002)

Das was du suchst findest Du hier => Br-Alpha

@ stiffy  *zwinker* *zwinker*


----------



## FuXXz (23. August 2002)

cool danke, das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus


----------



## nanda (23. August 2002)

buchempfehlungen und -besprechungen gabs hier in der vergangenheit recht häufig.

ich empfehle grundsätzlich das kompendium von heico neumeyer. gibt´s hier bei amazon. das buch fängt bei adam und eva an und gibt aber auch profis noch wertvolle hinweise.

online gibt´s das buch auch (ACHTUNG: ohne dsl längere ladezeit). ich würde die einzelnen kapital öffnen und dann auf der platte speichern. so kannst du jederzeit die kapital am screen lesen.

vorwort
kapitel  1 (oberfläche und grundfunktionen
kapitel  2 (ausschnitt, größe, auflösung)
kapitel  3 (öffnen, speicher, dateiformate)
kapitel  4 (funktionen für internet-gestalter)
kapitel  5 (farbmodus)
kapitel  6 (kontrast und farbton)
kapitel  7 (füllen, malen, retuschieren)
kapitel  8 (auswählen)
kapitel  9 (kanäle)
kapitel 10 (pfade und formen)
kapitel 11 (ebenen)
kapitel 12 (text)
kapitel 13 (filter)
kapitel 14 (service, werkzeugfunktionen)


----------

